# AS & CO sprocket



## Schweirdo (Feb 29, 2012)

I recently came across an AS&CO sprocket off a New World. I was wondering if anybody had tried to modify this sprocket to work on a balloon tire cruiser? And what did they use to drill a new hole for the crank? Thanks
Steve


----------



## jpromo (Feb 29, 2012)

If you find it won't work for you, I may be interested in it! I have a New World I've been gathering pieces for to build.


----------

